# Detailing News- Ultimate Finish Kamikaze new products



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Tyre Coating

https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/kamikaze-collection/kiwami-tyre-coat.aspx

A Revolution In Professional Tyre Coatings









Kiwami Tyre Coat has a unique water based formulation containing hydrocarbons and SiO2 which when cured form a flexible membrane on the surface of the tyre. Kiwami Tyre Coat does not contain oils or oxidising agents resulting in a protected surface that remains that way for up to an amazing 12 months for daily used cars.

Features & Benefits:
•Recommended for professional use only
•Protective tyre coating (not a dressing)
•Unique water based formulation
•Forms a flexible membrane on the surface of the tyre
•Fortified with hydrocarbons and SiO2 for long lasting protection
•For daily drivers, lasts up to 12 months
•For weekend drivers, can last several years

Application:
•Ensure the tyre is clean and dry
•Degrease the tyre wall carefully using a solvent wipe
•Apply evenly in straight lines with a foam applicator
•Important - first coat curing must be completed using a heat gun
•Subsequent coats can be applied when the base coat is dry to the touch
•Apply two coats for a satin finish
•Apply three coats for a high-gloss finish

Kamikaze Collection Anti-Aging Shampoo










https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/kamikaze-collection/anti-aging-shampoo.aspx

Prolong The Life Of Your Ceramic Sealant Or Hybrid Wax.

Kamikaze Collection Anti-Aging Shampoo contains only surfactants that produce a luxurious foam to gently lift contamination away from the surface of the vehicle.

Many shampoos contain additives which can be difficult to rinse away, leaving residues on the panel of the vehicle. These residues interfere with the water repelling properties of nano sealants, inhibiting their function and performance. As a result, dirt and waterborne contamination adhere to the surface, reducing the efficacy of the nano sealant.

Kamikaze Collection Anti-Aging Shampoo has been formulated with these challenges in mind. Instead of clogging the pores of the nano-coating layer, Anti-Aging Shampoo lifts out dirt. Using a chemical reaction, Anti-Aging Shampoo restores the water beading function, removing inorganic contamination and even eliminating existing water spot marks.

Features & Benefits:
•Maintenance shampoo designed to work with all ceramic coatings
•Ultra foaming properties to remove dirt, grime, etc
•Does not contain additives that leave residues (which impede water beading) 
•Actively revives the hydrophobic function of existing ceramic coatings
•Removes inorganic contamination from paintwork

Tip: For best results, to finish, apply Kamikaze Collection Over Coat for additional gloss and protection

Size: 300ml


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> Kamikaze Collection Anti-Aging Shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the recommended dilution ratio for this shampoo?

Thanks


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

£110 for the tyre coating. Sweet Jesus.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

wish wash said:


> £110 for the tyre coating. Sweet Jesus.


Kamikaze certainly ain't cheap, that's for sure.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

wish wash said:


> £110 for the tyre coating. Sweet Jesus.




Blooming heck !

Thought the shampoo was expensive, but...wow


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Blooming heck !
> 
> Thought the shampoo was expensive, but...wow


A moment of boredom/weakness and 4 bottles flew across the ocean. Curiosity has its price...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

budgetplan1 said:


> A moment of boredom/weakness and 4 bottles flew across the ocean. Curiosity has its price...


Wow, be interested in your thoughts when you use them :thumb:


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Wow, be interested in your thoughts when you use them :thumb:


Fortunately have some time to (hopefully) find dilution ratio. It appears slightly thicker than Gyeon Bathe.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

@budgetplan1 - any update on the shampoo and/or tyre coating?


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> @budgetplan1 - any update on the shampoo and/or tyre coating?


Used the shampoo kinda regularly over previous summer on our coated cars, 1 done with Miyabi/Zipang, the other in STEK Dynoshield and Kamikaze Film Surface coating. It's nice, I guess, but to be honest I don't notice much difference in shampoos aside from 1 or 2.

It's a bit thicker, has nice foam, suds and lubricate. The cars I wash with it are rarely really dirty though, they stay pretty clean. especially the metallic gray one which is just a delightful color if you don't like washing cars 

It's crazy expensive but since I use so relatively little of it I'll keep using it in the name of 'product compatability'...whether or not that actually makes a difference.

Also in a CarPro Reset phase too for some reason, usually use that on the daily/winter cars, one done in Miyabi/Zipang and the other done in SPS Graphene. They get a little 'dirtier' and sit outside 24/7 most of the year.

Sometimes it all seems kinda funny...this soap/products for this car, that soap/products for that car...wonder how much difference it all really makes when it comes to maintenance products?

I also have different foam cannon Foams for different cars; it's really quite comical.

As for the tire coating, didn't give that a try...I don't really think about wheels and tires much. Coat the crap outta the wheels, scrub tires and coat with a couple layers of TuffShine in Spring and they stay looking great until Winter when, really...who cares.

I like clean looking tires, slight sheen but not overly glossy. TuffShine has been giving me that with little effort since 2016, no need to switch. That Kami tire coating mighta appealed to me if I thought more about em' (tires) but a bit too pricey for just a 'give it a try' thing. Gotta draw the line somewhere...I think.


----------

